# 'Red flag', one-handgun-a month laws signed by Gov. Northam



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://wset.com/news/at-the-capito...ark-gun-violence-prevention-measures-into-law


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I cannot say my thoughts on Northham on the internet other than the fact that he and his followers will, if given the chance totally destroy our Heritage, and every thing we love about America and our State.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Here in NY we have had a version of red flag laws for a few years now. A guy in a near by town had his firearms removed and he went to court to fight it. It took him over 6 months to convince the judge that it was a case of mistaken identity. He finally got all his guns back + a fat check from the state to cover not only his lawyers fees but a penalty fee of over 1 million. The problem I see here is the judge, who issued the order, did not get sanctioned or removed from office. No personal penalty. I believe there used to be something in the Constitution that mentioned "Due Process" and something about "confronting your accuser". But that document is over 200 years old.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeb Stuart said:


> I cannot say my thoughts on Northham on the internet other than the fact that he and his followers will, if given the chance totally destroy our Heritage, and every thing we love about America and our State.


people in Virginia and all states that support the 2nd amendment and the Constitution have got to do everything possible to get these anti gun politicians removed from office. They threaten public safety and are all hell bent on destroying personal freedom and the right to defend yourself and family. I never would have believed that something like this would or could happen in Virginia, but it is happening.


----------

